# Bikepaking with enduro bike



## choan (May 6, 2016)

Hello,
I have trouble finding information and guidance about how to bikepack with a big full suspension enduro mtb. 

Not everybody have ton of bike. But I want to try multi day in full autonomy in the mountain not on road with my mtb. 

I have a Scott ransom so I have a little room in the frame and the rear sus is lockable or can be set up to 120mm.

What about riding downhill with bag on the handlebar and on the seat post? 

I think I will have to have no matter what a backpack. 
But can I run a seat post bag? With the suspension I'm afraid just the fact to be seated on the bike, the bag will rub the tire. So not even thinkable to use the dropper seat post. 

What are you expérience with seat post bag with 120 and more of rear travel? 

Thanks.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Full-suspension Archives - BIKEPACKING.com - some examples of full suspension bikes and their set ups.

You will have to get creative for multi day full suspension. I don't have a lot of experience, so hopefully the link will get you started.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

You will be limited on a frame bag, but can use the same handlebar rolls and seat post bags that a hardtail would use. Look into dropper post specific bags like the Rockgeist Gondola. They give a measurement that you can use to check if the bag will rub your rear tire with the post all of the way down. 

The other advice I will give is to do a lot of research on which handlebar roll you get, and load it as light as possible. Your enjoyment riding downhill or through chunky, technical terrain can be heavily affected by how secure your handlebar roll stays. If you buy something cheap and not very well made that loosens up through the rocky stuff, you're going to be frustrated with it for your entire trip.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Power to you for running what you have.

You'll have to experiment to see how big the front roll and seat bag can be before they rub during compression. (A big fork will help, obviously long rear travel doesn't help.) Once you do that you'll see how much you need to carry on your back or other places on your bike.

Depending on various factors you could simply have too much stuff, so be reasonable. Ideally, a FS outing would be during summer when you can travel light, a shorter outing, and without long resupply intervals so you can stay light. Somewhere that reasonably soft bivy spots can be found/made can eliminate a sleeping pad. So it really depends on the ride as much as anything.

I would not hesitate to strap something to my bike anywhere it fits, doesn't impede and is secure. Brand-name gear is nice, but you can get by in a pinch with whatever-gear, ingenuity and common sense. The front triangle space on your Ransom is relatively large. Look for an off-shelf frame bag that you can make fit. Or even make something if you're handy.

A summer setup I've used and will again (includes a 22L backpack):










An example of a frame box made from a $28 piece of plastic wall board:










It bolts in place but could easily have incorporated straps.

The heavy stuff goes down low in/on the frame or on the back. A bulky but light-ish front roll is not as bad as it might seem once you start shredding with it. As long as it's secured well you'll virtually forget it's there.

A person like you who really wants to make it happen will get it done. Some get all neurotic about having to have everything just so before they can do anything. Those people are missing out. Almost everyone's kit can be refined, so might as well get out there and start testing. Enjoy the process!


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Half the comments here are good, the other half are pointing you entirely the wrong way.

First off, if you're asking to use and enduro bike, I'm going to assume you actually like riding technical terrain and so don't want to sacrifice all the capabilities of your bike just to make it work (not using your dropper, overpumping your shocks to lower the travel, dealing with tons of tire rub on big hits). But if I'm wrong, and you want to ride your enduro bike like a gravel bike, then this post might not be for you.

I ride a mid travel full suspension mountain bike for lots of my bikepacking, and I LOVE it. Not quite an endruo, but it should be pretty similar. Before you start buying bags, you need to figure out how much space you've got available. Let all the air out of your suspension, front and rear, drop the dropper, and then get out a tape measure. You want to know the distance from your handlebars to the tire, your seat rails to the tire, and if there is any useable space between your triangle and front tire. Depending on your frame size, there could be some useable space, or if you're on the smaller side, there might not be any.

I ride a medium 29er with 4" of travel, and there is only 2" between my seat rails and rear tire. So all my gear needs to go in the frame, on the handlebars, or in a backpack. During the summer I've made it work without a backpack, but it made the bike so front heavy that it would tend to flip forward when I was pushing it up a steep hill. Never the less, it was a TON of fun.
















A better solution is to balance dense heavy things on your bike, keeping them centered and low, as much as possible, and put the big bulky things in a backpack. More recently my setup has been to put water, tools, and such into a frame bag, food and electronics into a handlebar bag, and keep my clothes and bedding in a backpack (sorry, no pic of the backpack). I've found there is an important balance to strike. If your bike is too heavy it won't be fun to ride, but if your backpack is too heavy, bigger jumps and drops will take a toll on your back. Personally I've found that once I hit ~20lb on my back, I start to have a pretty rough time with the more technical trails.









Of course the other way at this problem is to use a small rear rack like the OMM sherpa or the Thule Pack'n'pedal to get some of that weight onto the rear of your bike. Since this is unsuspended weight it will definitely affect the handling more than other places on the bike, but it will help balance out all the weight you're putting up front. I definitely see one of these in my near future, if only for big bulky items.


----------



## Amt0571 (May 22, 2014)

I have used bikepacking bags and, to be honest, they're a solution looking for a problem. 

The proper solution is a rack and panniers, which would be easier if most bikes didn't skip the eyelets for aesthetic reasons. In that case, you can use something like the Thule pack n pedal rack.

When I bought my new MTB last year, it was a requirement for it to have proper rack mounts.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Typical panniers are absolutely not the solution. If you are going to do proper mountain biking with super chunky terrain, having a pair of ortliebs is going to make your life hell.

That said, there certainly are some specialty panniers that are better built for the rigors of bikepacking.


Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love a lightweight rack and panniers set up for gravel rides and quick overnighters, but they really are not what you want for a mountain biking adventure.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Amt0571 said:


> The proper solution is a rack and panniers, which would be easier if most bikes didn't skip the eyelets for aesthetic reasons. In that case, you can use something like the Thule pack n pedal rack.


For a lot of MTB rides and styles I agree that rack and panniers is a legit or possibly a preferred option. But not for the kind of riding the OP is asking about. A solution looking for a problem is a rack attached to the rear triangle on a eduro-type bike that's going to be ridden as the bike was designed, for multiple days in the bc. Same reason you wouldn't put fork bags on it. The bike is going to get hammered. Soft packs and suspending some weight is the way to go.

Off topic: The Tubus seat stay mount kit seems potentially trail-worthy; I haven't used it yet.


----------



## Amt0571 (May 22, 2014)

She&I said:


> For a lot of MTB rides and styles I agree that rack and panniers is a legit or possibly a preferred option. But not for the kind of riding the OP is asking about. A solution looking for a problem is a rack attached to the rear triangle on a eduro-type bike that's going to be ridden as the bike was designed, for multiple days in the bc. Same reason you wouldn't put fork bags on it. The bike is going to get hammered. Soft packs and suspending some weight is the way to go.
> 
> Off topic: The Tubus seat stay mount kit seems potentially trail-worthy; I haven't used it yet.


You don't need to carry panniers on a rack. You can attach whatever you need on top of it. If you attach it correctly, it's not going to move whatever you do with the bike.

In the OP situation I'd probably replace my camelbak with a couple of bottles and I'd carry the lightest part of the luggage on a backpack (or even in the empty camelbak itself), and whatever doesn't fit or is too unconforatble on a bag tied to the top of the rack.

I commuted on a road bike for years using bikepacking bags: one on the seatpost and another on the post. And despite the smoothness of a road bike they were a PITA, got loose over time and the saddlebag really upsetted the bike balance when standing up.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Buddy, you're contradicting yourself at every turn, and making zero effort to answer the OP's actual question.

First you said a rack and panniers are the "proper solution" for enduro bikepacking. Then you said obviously you weren't suggesting panniers, that they should use a rack and stuffsack (which is what I had recommended earlier, but you rejected). Then you said your reasoning for not liking bikepacking bags is they didn't work for you when you were commuting on a road bike. How the heck is that even worth discussing in this thread? This thread is about bikepacking with an enduro bike, not commuting on a road bike. Literally everyone already knows bikepacking bags are bad for commuting. That is why they are called bikepacking bags, not commuter bags.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Amt0571 said:


> You don't need to carry panniers on a rack. You can attach whatever you need on top of it. If you attach it correctly, it's not going to move whatever you do with the bike.
> 
> In the OP situation I'd probably replace my camelbak with a couple of bottles and I'd carry the lightest part of the luggage on a backpack (or even in the empty camelbak itself), and whatever doesn't fit or is too unconforatble on a bag tied to the top of the rack.
> 
> I commuted on a road bike for years using bikepacking bags: one on the seatpost and another on the post. And despite the smoothness of a road bike they were a PITA, got loose over time and the saddlebag really upsetted the bike balance when standing up.


Unless one is diminutive in size there is no compelling reason to opt for a rack for FS enduro-style riding. Use whatever setup you like, but trying to convince high-mileage BPers and shredders that a rack is correct for enduro-level trail BPing is a bridge too far.

OP: Keep your BS filter cranked up here, have fun.


----------



## drakenclimber (Apr 9, 2017)

It should be do-able, but as with anything, there will be compromises.

I was planning on riding the Colorado Trail in 2022, but after all the stress of the past year, I am thinking about moving it up to this summer.

I have a medium Ibis Ripmo. While in lockdown, I sewed three frame bags for it (and ordered a saddle bag and handlebar bag.) I won't be able to use the full travel of my dropper (160mm), and the bike will obviously ride more sluggishly with all that weight. But I have it setup to enjoy the downhill sections!


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

She&I said:


> trying to convince high-mileage BPers and shredders that a rack is correct for enduro-level trail BPing is a bridge too far.


Funny story. That reminds me that on the rig I posed above I had some _tiny_ bags mounted to the fork lowers. Since this part is obviously unsuspended, and I was riding some REALLY sketch trails, everything I put in there got shaken to bits. I had a couple single serving packs of drink mix that exploded all over. I think the unsuspended portion would be OK for durable soft things like clothing, but I would strongly advise against it for anything you wouldn't be willing to hit with a hammer.


----------



## Daniel Olave (8 mo ago)

choan said:


> Hello,
> I have trouble finding information and guidance about how to bikepack with a big full suspension enduro mtb.
> 
> Not everybody have ton of bike. But I want to try multi day in full autonomy in the mountain not on road with my mtb.
> ...


Did you bikepack on the ransom? How was it?
I recently got a Ransom 910 2021. I had a Scott Genius 950 2020 before. I'm planning a or 3 days bikepacking on the Ransom. 
Thanks


----------



## choan (May 6, 2016)

Daniel Olave said:


> Did you bikepack on the ransom? How was it?
> I recently got a Ransom 910 2021. I had a Scott Genius 950 2020 before. I'm planning a or 3 days bikepacking on the Ransom.
> Thanks


Hello Sorry for the late reply and not coming for a follow up. The discussion here was interesting.

Finally yes a did go on a two 3 night trip. I planning a 6 day trip for august or september. That how much i liked the experience !!

The solution I went for is quite simple :
I decided to stop overthinking and try to have a perfect setup. My main bag was ... a good old backpack ! 25L. 
I didnt go for the seat post bag. Too expensive, too little space in it if I wanted to use my dropper post and rear travel. I went for a handlebar bag. Like someone said here, pretty light, only clothe and food.
I strapped my tent on the frame (thin and light msr mesh tent) 
Cooking, sleeping bag and pad in the backpack, water in the bladder. Backpack 6kg approximaly with water. 

Was painful on my ass and lowerback but after some day on the bike, everything smoothed out. 

I really enjoyed my descent. The backpack was an escapist from osprey, I forgot in downhill. The light handlebar bag was not a huge pain. And I was able to really enjoy going down and take my time on the ascend.

Just dare to go out with what you have, dont over think the bag system, and have fun. Worst case scenario you have 3 days of relative pain in a beautiful outdoor


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm not sure what logic lead me into taking my 5 year old backup bike --a 2014 Specialized Enduro --on a 3 + 2 day bikepacker trip ...I suppose I knew there would be a beating handed out the last 2 day. Considerations? I almost took the dropper completely off to avoid it getting "polished" by the seat bag, but didn't. No ability store anything than a bottle, a tube and some tools inside the front triangle --t was the desert so I just skimped on rain gear. The handlebar bag didn't play well with my cables, but it wasn't an issue. I added some air to my shocks to make up for the extra weight.

The highlight was sending it off a decent size drop and scary the F out of a few 4x4 guys trying to figure out how to get up the ledge.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Tailbag clearance is limited, if you use your dropper you’ll rub the tire, try adding a hose clamp to limit drop; protect the post with some inner tube rubber.

A good bar bag is key, you can stuff a lot of bulky stuff in a bag, just keep the weight low to prevent wag,

Backpacks suck, but you won’t have much choice as that’ll be the alternative to a frame bag, use it for water and some bulky stuff, keep it light.

Fork bags, these are great for a sleeping pad and a sleeping bag, a simple clamp on gear cage for each fork leg 👍

I rode my Lithium for a few days on the AZT and it was good.


----------



## Wrongturn (Jul 17, 2016)

I’ve found a full suspension bike with dropper post to be ideal on steep ruff mountain trails. Just use a backpack. You can move the weight anywhere you want it by just moving your body. My 3 day pack weights only 16 pounds, not including water which I carry on the bike. To limit the weight on the shoulders, I don’t take a stove or cooking gear. I’d rather take a fly rod. Ride what you got.


----------

